# Cab curtain track



## Kiwee (May 9, 2012)

Does any one know who to get curtain track to fit the windscreen and side windows of a 1996 Ducato.


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Does it have to be a specific type or could you use something like this?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Silent-Gl...A%2BFICS%2BUFI&otn=21&pmod=171028524892&ps=54


----------



## Kiwee (May 9, 2012)

no, needs to be 2 piece and curved around the cab roof. used to have one but ditched it and now want to use curtains rather than stick on blinds


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Perhaps something here is what you are looking for...http://www.curtain-tracks.com/curtain-track-gallery/wheel/

Alan


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

The silent gliss track is designed to be shaped to suit. It can be bent ,although it is tricky to do tight corners. I've used it to put curtains into the cab area of a VW T4 where a single piece went across the top of the door and then halfway along the windscreen.

I don't think you will find anything pre-shaped, but I've been wrong before! :wink:


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good evening Kiwee,

Go here: http://sg-s.co.uk/ which will give you everything you need including bending.

Regards,
Chris


----------

